# How to change your LAN DHCP Lease Expiry time



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

Can someone please tell me how to change my LAN DHCP Lease Expiry time! Mines currently set at 1 hour and its driving me crazy!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this a home network - if so you should be able to go into the router settings and change the lease period


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

yea its a home network... but... whats the router exactly? I have a cable modem? lol


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

its a function of the ISP then 

what problems do you get ?


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

Well...this only started happening today, just after i installed Zone Alarm Pro...

The internet disconnects then reconnects every hour.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you try the obvious first, uninstall ZA?


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

of course


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Had to be asked.


----------



## finito (Jan 25, 2007)

Did you ask your ISP? 
you mentioned you have a LAN you should have a router or switch. Which one?
Are you directly connected to the internet and sharing the internet to others?


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

All i have is a 1 port Cable modem and Ethernet adapter..... And i just realised i dont have a LAN.. got a bit confused. Im directly connected to the net and not sharing with anyone.


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

Hmm.. i've managed to temporarily get the Lease to 1 day instead of 1 hour by "repairing" the 
connection after i connect. But once i disconnect then reconnect it goes back to 1 hour and i have to "repair" again...


----------



## finito (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe Zone Alarm hasnt left your computer completely try a windows registry Repair and call up ur ISP check if its a problem. if you believe its windows, there is one sure way to get back on track Reformat (I would do that, but not many people would...)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

The WINSOCK command worked but the TCP/IP command said: "The following command was not found: int ip reset.log"

EDIT: Made a typo in the TCP/IP command, it did work.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since you are directly connecting to your cable modem, and getting your IP address assigned from that modem, what is the symptom you are experiencing. For example, is there some pop-up window showing a new IP address? Have you talked with the cable company to see that it isn't a problem with their modem.


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

Exactly an hour after I enable the internet, it disables itself (cutting off all downloads ect) then re-enables itself. This started for the 1st time a few days ago once I installed Zone Alarm Pro.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

So is the problem with the DHPC lease or the modem?


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

DHCP Lease... im guessing Zone Alarm kinda reconfigured it to make the lease expire every hour.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

A very easy test would be to uninstall (not just disable), Zone Alarm


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

I did uninstall it....


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Since you were guessing that Zone Alarm was the source of the problem, what happened after you uninstalled it.

If the problem went away, it was a problem caused by Zone Alarm
If the problem is still there, it was something else.

Right now all we know is that you uninstalled Zone Alarm but not the results.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I don't think the lease time is the problem, but from what you wrote is the somewhat little solution.

It seems that your modem or NIC would be at fault. I would suggest contacting your ISP to see if they can replace the modem to eliminate that suspect.


----------



## bent arrow (Nov 23, 2004)

Uninstalling Zone Alarm did nothing at all... But as for the lease time, in Local Area Connection status, then clicking on the Details button, there is always an Hour between the "Lease Obtained" and "Lease Expires".


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

that's normal. and thats something you can't change because that is controlled by the ISP.

Basically what that will do is freeing up an IP address that is not in use by a customer. for example, if the time expired was one month... I just got the IP address and then went on a 3 week holiday. My computer would have that IP address, which will be not be used for 3 weeks while someone else would be waiting for an IP address.

Though ISPs won't run out of IP addresses, it just keeps it in order.

As for the problem, I think I know why it's happening now. ZA blocks any traffic on all IP addresses other than you allow. If it's not configured correctly, it will block your internet connection.


----------

